

Heat Emission 'Most Likely Cause' of Pioneer Anomaly - pwg
http://news.discovery.com/space/new-evidence-fingers-heat-as-culprit-for-pioneer-anomaly-110725.html

======
ColinWright
Old "news" - submitted several time in the past, the most recent being this:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2787120>

Here are some more submissions and discussions on the topic:

[http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/submissions&q=pio...](http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/submissions&q=pioneer+anomaly)

